# Cupra plugs into premium performance with leon e-hybrid



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prices for New CUPRA Leon hot hatch to start from £31,450 for 245PS model
CUPRA Leon e-HYBRID - the brand's first plug-in hybrid - available to order from £34,495 RRP OTR








Powerful 300PS and 310PS 4Drive (Estate only) outputs complete the family
CUPRA's first plug-in hybrid signals start of electrification for the premium performance brand
High-powered e-HYBRID accelerates from 0-62 mph in 6.7 seconds and returns up to 217.3mpg combined; 30g/km CO2 emissions both on WLTP test cycle
Choice of three trim levels available as five-door or Estate: VZ2, VZ3 and an exclusive First Edition
Available to configure and find your nearest retailer at www.cupraofficial.com/Leon
Milton Keynes (11 November 2020): CUPRA continues to accelerate the transformation of its business and the electrification of its premium performance range, opening the order books for the new CUPRA Leon plug-in hybrid in the UK.








Hot hatches remain a favourite of the UK buyer, with the the country expected to be one of CUPRA Leon's best-selling markets globally.

Customers can purchase the CUPRA Leon e-HYBRID VZ2 245PS, with 1.4-litre TSI engine, 85PS electric motor and 13.1kWh battery pack, from £34,495, with order books for pure-petrol variants opening early 2021.

Opening New CUPRA Leon order books for the PHEV variant before the traditional ICE variants signals a landmark for the CUPRA brand's electrification strategy, which will continue with new PHEV variants of CUPRA Ateca and CUPRA Formentor launching in 2021 alongside the all-electric CUPRA el-Born.

Indicative prices for two petrol models reveal a starting price from £31,450 for the CUPRA Leon 2.0 TSI 245PS, and £35,000 for the 2.0 TSI 300PS.

Prices for the 310PS 4Drive model, available exclusively in Estate form, will be announced before the end of the year.

Electrifying the CUPRA brand for the first time, the CUPRA Leon 1.4 e-HYBRID 245PS VZ2 combines its characteristic premium design and performance with exceptional economy, offering a generous level of advanced technology as standard, to boast a 0-62 time of 6.7 seconds and a combined fuel consumption of up to 217.3mpg, and producing emissions as low as 30g/km (WLTP).

At the heart of the high-performance plug-in hybrid is a 150PS (110kW), 250Nm 1.4-litre TSI petrol engine; a 115PS (85kW) electric motor; and 13kWh lithium-ion battery pack. Together these provide an impressive 180kW/245PS of power and 400Nm of torque.

CUPRA Leon eHybrid has an electric-only range (WLTP) of 32 miles to silently travel through streets or through city centres. When the battery needs recharging, it can be done in as little as 3 hours 42 minutes using a 3.6kW AC Wall box (or 5 hours 48 minutes from 230V domestic socket).

The CUPRA Leon eHybrid always starts in all-electric mode (when the battery is sufficiently charged). The drive switches to Hybrid mode if the state of charge of the battery drops below a certain level or if the speed rises above 130km/h. In Hybrid mode, the driver can pre-define a saved state of charge of the battery, only using the saved charge when within a low-emissions zone.

Priced at £34,495 RRP OTR, the VZ2 e-HYBRID model offers a balance of sporty and premium design features and advanced technology as standard. The exterior features 19-inch machined sport black and silver alloy wheels and rear diffusers with twin exhaust pipes on each side that pay homage to the brand's heritage, while trademark chrome and copper detailing and rear coast-to-coast lighting enhance the CUPRA Leon's premium feel.

Inside, the CUPRA Leon continues its unique design cues, with drivers introduced to a stylish and distinct black cabin, with chrome and copper detailing, CUPRA embossed racing bucket seats, a plush leather steering wheel and CUPRA sports pedals all fitted as standard.

An advanced digital ****pit with Full Link integration (including wireless Apple CarPlay and Android Auto), 10-inch Media System Plus with smart navigation, ambient and wraparound lighting and a seven-speaker audio system provide a premium experience behind the wheel.

Four CUPRA Drive profiles - Comfort, Sport, CUPRA and Individual - offer drivers an unforgetable experience on every road, while an array of advanced technologies, including keyless start and entry, a Tiredness Recognition system, Lane Keeping System and Front Assist ensure the highest levels of safety.

Progressing up the range, the VZ3 trim increases the level of comfort and technology, while ramping up the CUPRA Leon's sporty design cues, introducing 19-inch aerodynamic black and silver alloy wheels, heated Petrol Blue genuine Nappa leather bucket seats (black leather also available at no cost), a heated front steering wheel, wireless smartphone charging and a virtual pedal with electric tailgate (Estate only).

The exclusive First Edition adds an array of safety technology including Dynamic Road Sign display, High Beam Assist, predictive and adaptive cruise control, Side and Exit Assist and Lane Change Assist.


----------

